# Hello from Indiana



## melmack5 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi! I'm from central Indiana and wondered how many of you are near me. I have a small "farm" here and love it!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello and Welcome to the Chicken Forum. I'm in Wisconsin.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi. Just wanted to welcome you to the forum. What kind of chickens do you have? Are you new to chickens or have you had them a long time?


----------



## melmack5 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks! I'm somewhat new I guess. I've hatched four from an incubator. Those four I've had for a few years. I did just get 40 chicks in May for small scale egg production and I love them! I have mostly bantams and 10 white jersey giants. Those are my favorites.


----------

